# Whats the longest you have waited on a seed to sprout



## Elliot Jansen (Feb 7, 2010)

I ordered some 100 purp seeds from reeferman, and they have been lackluster to say the least.  Out of 6 attempted only 2 have germed. I destroyed one on accident. And the other one that germed, well, I can't tell if its doing anything at all.  I know you gotta let nature do her thing.. And maybe I am spoiled from cloning,cause I don't have to go through the seeding process. Just wanted to know, how long you peeps have waited on a seed to show definate signs survival.  And one more thing, if the seed takes forever to sprout, are these tell-tale signs of her growing habits?

FYI:  I use water submersion to pop, 5.5 watered rockwool to sprout, warm enviro.


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

I have waited two weeks and got a sprout that turned out very desent. Using distilled water? I germ in soil and have never tried the submersion but alot of growers swear by it. Things to check fer. Distilled water, if your using strait tap check your PH, not sure what's needed to germ but someone will chime in with an answer. Temp: If your glass is cold so is your water! Cold water does not promote germination. Other than that, and i'm waiting on a refferman Bazooka joe bubblegum order, it might be bad genectics. 100! Wow! That a pertty penny! Oh yeah storage? How are you storing them? Maybe a heating pad set on low with a thick towel as a buffer so you don't boil your beans. Put your glass on top of the towel and wait and see. Just an idea to get ya started. Gl and keep us posted.


----------



## Elliot Jansen (Feb 7, 2010)

Not using distilled water... Wonder how much of a difference that makes.  Ijust checked on the bean..  It has a cotyledon but wont go any farther than that..
I don't know what to do other than wait..  Prolly gonna try to pop 2 more.. This may be the last time I buy from Reeferman.


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

I think/feel your percentage will go up with distilled water. May wanna try popping that little puppy in soil if ya got it. I'm guessing but wait 24 to see what she does and get some distilled water. Ordinary tap water has alot of harmful chemicals. If you let the water set out 24 hrs before using it will help disolve some of the bad stuff but alot will still remain. With distilled, and going by what i've seen in  the threads it workds! Gl.


----------



## gourmet (Feb 7, 2010)

I had a hard time germinating Full Moon until I used distilled water.  Same process and temps, just used distilled water instead of the usual tap water or ph adjusted tap water.  So I'm with The Chef, ...from now on I will be using only distilled water to germinate.


----------



## Metro (Feb 7, 2010)

PH should not be a concern until you have roots.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 7, 2010)

I burned through about 30 high dollar seeds before I got anything close to 80% germ ratio. Hit it from all sides - I DO believe distilled water helped. I also believe that constant temps are crucial. My "sweet spot" was 78F just like 4u2 tried to hammer into my pea brain for the longest time. 

I never had a seed pop that didn't germinate in two days AND come out of the soil in 48 hrs.... just my limited experience so far. I can't tell you anything about rockwool or hydro though. Best of luck. 
OHC


----------



## ishnish (Feb 7, 2010)

i had a bagseed recently the sprouted after two weeks, then when in the dirt, it grew a couple inches up then stopped for... ten to 15 days.. all it had was the cotyledons and they were splitting down one side instead of evenly on both sides.  i thought it was gonna be something other than MJ at first, but i let it do it's thing and now it's flowering faster than the other girls. think it might be an auto though.. it's a weird look'n thing..


----------



## gourmet (Feb 7, 2010)

> PH should not be a concern until you have roots.



Thanks Metro.  My ph is soooo very alkaline that I have tried both ph'd and non...with same results.  Guess I know why now (lol).  Distilled definately boosted germination rate for me.


----------



## Metro (Feb 14, 2010)

gourmet said:
			
		

> Distilled definately boosted germination rate for me.


 
Great!


----------



## spaceface (Feb 17, 2010)

a week for me!!!


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 17, 2010)

How did seeds ever germinate before shot glasses and paper towels? Lol 

I soak seeds in water for 12 hours then pop them in some soil, they know how to root on their own..


----------



## leafminer (Feb 21, 2010)

Elliot, are you giving the sprouts 16 hours or more of light?


----------



## kal el (Feb 22, 2010)

I do the paper towel method, if they dont pop after a week, they are junk to me.


----------

